# Suki's ER visit



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Such a BAD morning...Suki and Lacie were playing this morning. Lacie is so gentle and Suki gets wild. As I watched with a smile on my face the two of them playing Suki somehow while standing on Lacie back twisted and slammed her head on the hardwood floor. She was unconscious for about 10 seconds~I was already scooping her up and she lay lifeless in my arms with her neck twisted tight.
This had to be the most scariest moments of my life. I grabbed Lacie, still in my pajamas, it was only 6:30 am and raced to the ER which was only 10 min away.
The doctor examined her and watched her for about an hour and she seemed alert and in no pain at this point. They gave me metacam and are treating her for a concussion.
Now what's worrying me the most is that she keeps shaking her body or head.
I am beyond sick over this. I am waiting for the ER doctor to call me back to tell me why this is happening.
The doctor said to watch for vomiting, stumbling, not eating but never mentioned head and body shaking. Her shaking looks more like after a bath when they try to shake the water off.
Please please say prayers for my little one. I am so worried about her. She has to be alright. I would die if something happened to her if this wasn't bad enough.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh my goodness! so scary. Sounds like you think she just fell awkwardly? Are you sure something else didn't cause her to fall, like a seizure? otherwise maybe the metacam isn't agreeing with her very well. shaking sounds a bit like she is a bit out of it, or still in pain. or if extreme shaking like wet shaking...that is odd.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm so sorry, Joanne. How very scary. Poor baby and poor you. I can't even imagine the panic that set it but you did so good getting her to the ER fast. Since she lost consciousness, did they do any kind of cat scan? Just wondering because I've learned in the case of humans (and maybe it's not true of dogs, I don't know) that's really needed to check that there's no bleeding in the brain that needs to be seen to. You have some of the best animal hospitals in the country there with Angels and Tufts. Wondering if you should check with them. Sending prayers and hugs.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Heavenly Father, you are the Almighty God, yet you delight in our coming to you, Lord be with little Suki, you know exactly what is causing the shaking to her head and body, relax her little body, I ask your healing touch to cover every part of Suki body, from the top of her little head to the tip of her tail, I thank you for being there with Joanne, calm her spirit, thank you Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh My Gosh! You must be sick with worry. Positive thoughts coming your way.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Joanne 

This is so horrible. I am so sorry. Hope the vet calls soon. If it were her head shaking, I would suspect that maybe there was some damage to the ear drum. I would see what the vet says, but keep Angell in mind. Both Angell Boston and Angell West in Waltham have neurologists on staff. Really hoping she is going to be fine.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

silverhaven said:


> Oh my goodness! so scary. Sounds like you think she just fell awkwardly? Are you sure something else didn't cause her to fall, like a seizure? otherwise maybe the metacam isn't agreeing with her very well. shaking sounds a bit like she is a bit out of it, or still in pain. or if extreme shaking like wet shaking...that is odd.


The ER doc kept saying she had a seizure and that's why she hit the floor but I was watching the two of them playing. Suki gets crazy, goes a million miles a minute twisted up in the air and slipped on the hardwood floor which is how she hit her head. Funny you should mention the metacam because it was after taking it that she started shaking it off...we will call it wet shaking 
She's eating good, energy way up, everything seems normal but the shaking.
Still waiting for a call back, hopefully they can give me some insight here.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> The ER doc kept saying she had a seizure and that's why she hit the floor but I was watching the two of them playing. Suki gets crazy, goes a million miles a minute twisted up in the air and slipped on the hardwood floor which is how she hit her head. Funny you should mention the metacam because it was after taking it that she started shaking it off...we will call it wet shaking
> She's eating good, energy way up, everything seems normal but the shaking.
> Still waiting for a call back, hopefully they can give me some insight here.


Ok! will be interesting to see if the shaking improves when the metacam starts to wear off. Interesting the vet wondered the same about possible seizure. Happy to hear she is eating and acting normally except the shaking, but that really is quite concerning after banging her head and falling unconscious. 

I will keep checking in to see how little Suki is doing. 

http://www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> I'm so sorry, Joanne. How very scary. Poor baby and poor you. I can't even imagine the panic that set it but you did so good getting her to the ER fast. Since she lost consciousness, did they do any kind of cat scan? Just wondering because I've learned in the case of humans (and maybe it's not true of dogs, I don't know) that's really needed to check that there's no bleeding in the brain that needs to be seen to. You have some of the best animal hospitals in the country there with Angels and Tufts. Wondering if you should check with them. Sending prayers and hugs.


I agree Sue. They should have did some type of testing. My God..she lay lifeless in my arms...I thought she had died. She said that if I notice that she seems off they will order a MRI.
I will take her to Angells for that. In fact I'm going to call them tomorrow and see if they think Suki should be seen. Thank you


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

Good thoughts for Suki. Mercedes had a concussion when she was a puppy. She hit actually bounced her head on the tile floor in the kitchen. I rushed her to the vet and they examined her and gave her a shot just incase of swelling. She was not herself for several days. She did vomit on the way home. Very scary, I had only had her for a week. Hopefully Suki will be feeling better soon.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

OMG Joanne, I'm so sorry this happened  I can't imagine how scary that would be. I hope and pray Suki will be fine.

Hugs,


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Joanne -- i started crying when i read your post ! Thanks to your FAST action in scooping her up and taking her to the ER so quickly. Sending HUGS to you, Lacie and Suki! Glad she is eating and the happy girl that she is. Hopefully the shaking will subside and go away.

Mine sometimes do the body quiver when they are trying to make it through discomfort or pain, but not the wet dog shake. My girls play like gangsters and they clunk their heads on chair legs sometime === makes me so worried sick.

Hugs out to you friend.
Hedy


----------



## Trisha (Aug 8, 2014)

So very sorry Suki got hurt! I know you must be worried & hopefully you'll hear from the Vet soon. Healing thoughts and prayers for You and Suki!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Omg! Poor baby. Praying for little Suki. What a scare.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness poor little Suki and poor you too. You must have been so scared especially when she lost consciousness. I will say a prayer for her that she stops the weird shaking and gets back to normal soon.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Matilda's mommy said:


> Heavenly Father, you are the Almighty God, yet you delight in our coming to you, Lord be with little Suki, you know exactly what is causing the shaking to her head and body, relax her little body, I ask your healing touch to cover every part of Suki body, from the top of her little head to the tip of her tail, I thank you for being there with Joanne, calm her spirit, thank you Lord for hearing my prayer. In Jesus name I pray. Amen


Thank you Paula...hugs to you for this lovely prayer. Xo


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I just keep checking in, has the ER vet called back?


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

S........So worried when I saw this happened:blink:

U........Unfortunately, these little fluffs scare us when they play hard like this :smilie_tischkante:

K........Kissi to Suki:smootch:

I.........I took one of my fluffs to Angell Hospital, they are wonderful, I hope they can help:smhelp:







*


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I just called the vet back and they said it is not a side effect of the metacam nor did they think she was having seizures or clotting but how would they know there is no clotting without an MRI.They said Wet Shaking is her way of dealing with the stress of her head injury. He also said that if she was lethargic or vomiting to bring her right back...thankfully, she is the complete opposite. Extremely hyper, ate real well and no vomiting.
My feeling is if she's still wet shaking in the morning I will call Angell hospital to see if they think an MRI is needed.
Thank you everyone for well wishes...I do pray that this injury is not something long lasting.
Xo


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

I don't blame you for being worried about your Suki. That shaking could be pain or delayed shock. But I would not think she would eat. I'm surprised they did not have you bring her back in. Check & make sure her pupils look the same size & that her gums are not pale.


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh Gee!! I'm so sorry that this happened to Suki! I can imagine how scared and worried you've been! I'll be praying for her, that everything is OK!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Ann Mother said:


> I don't blame you for being worried about your Suki. That shaking could be pain or delayed shock. But I would not think she would eat. I'm surprised they did not have you bring her back in. Check & make sure her pupils look the same size & that her gums are not pale.


They didn't think it was necessary because she's alert, not vomiting. Pupils look good, gums are good.
I will be up all night researching the shaking. ER seems to think it's the stress from head injury, could be headache pain and nothing really concerning. I just need to know suki will be okay after this...


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

When my first Maltese was about five years old she was hit in the head and knocked out by a softball. She was fine - lived to be more than 15. 

I know how terribly scary this is and hope she is better in the morning.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Am glad she seems to be acting pretty normal. Wondering if Walter may have hit on it with an ear issue from the fall? Not sure but see how the night goes and happy you're calling Angels. Better safe than sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne my prayers for you and Suki tonight, The Lord has his arms around all three of you, especially precious Suki


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Update sounds good. Maybe it is just like when they have an ear infection, something hurts they can't reach and they just shake their heads. Would make sense. Hopefully as time goes on it will lessen then stop. Poor baby, and poor you :grouphug:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Joanne - just checking in to see how little suki did over night, hope you both had a restful night and everything is well with you this morning.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Joanne, I'm on vacation so just seeing this! I hope Suki is fine this morning! Please keep us informed! Hugs honey!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Checking in on Little Suki today.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Checking in on Suki.


----------



## shirlin (Jan 13, 2009)

Years ago I had a little female playing, fell off edge of sofa, hit her head. Neck was turned to the side, she passed out, came to screaming. Took her to vet, put on pain meds , muscle relaxer . She lived to be 10 years old, but her neck was never thesame. Could not wear a collar, when she git tired or over excited , her head would pull to the side, and she would walk in a circle until the neck would let go. This not to alarm you but please keep on top of this . Shirley


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

Oh no! So sorry to hear this, Joanne! I hope little Suki is doing okay!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Oh no Joanne! This is just awful. You must have been terrified.
I hope she is better today.
Sending good thoughts and prayers.


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

Just seeing this. I would have been so scared. Hope she is doing better. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Joanne..........................OMG! I was shivering just by reading what you all went through. Praying that Suki is ok. Hope your nerves have settled down.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Just catching up on SM as I don't read on the weekends. I am hoping for a good report this morning. How scary this is for you. Sending prayers your way.


----------



## Pooh's mommy (Aug 31, 2014)

Praying for Lil Suki :wub:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Checking in to see how Suki and you are this morning.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Checking in too.... hope you are ok little Suki.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

How scary...hoping Suki is ok.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Super scary! I hope Suki is better today too!!! I wonder if a neck X-ray might be in order too? Just in case the twisting caused a problem. Please keep is posted, hugs for you and your baby girl!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Oh no Joanne, that had to be terrifying. Prayers that all goes well and she has a quick recovery.


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi everyone! Thank you for the well wishes and for checking in. She is doing so much better today. She woke body shaking which I could hear her doing all night. She was poking at one ear which I think was the side she hit her head on.
I decided to bring her back to the ER just to check that ear and it looks good from what they could see. They saw her shake and assured me this was a coping mechanism from the stress of the injury. Her shakes BTW are down to maybe 3 an hour vs. every 3-5 minutes which was a huge turnaround from last night!
I asked if I should bring her to Angell for MRI and at this time they said "no" since she acting normal, no vomiting, lethargic with the exception of the shake.
So for right now, my thoughts are to give it to Thursday and if she continues I will bring her in for a second opionan.
I'm just thankful for right now that she is her bubbly self and I hope to never see what I did yesterday morning ever again in my life...it was that scary.
Hugs everyone xx


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Joanne I'm glad Suki is feeling better, I'll still keep her and you in my prayers


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

I'm so glad to hear that she is better. I can imagine exactly what you felt like.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I have been thinking about little Suki all day and just saw this update!! Great news that she is doing so much better and hope that it continues.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

Such good news! I have worried all day! I'm so sorry this happened to little Suki!


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Suki - you little rascal, you are scaring your mom and your SM Aunties! Glad she's doing better!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Glad little suki is doing better. Maybe she learned a lesson and won't be attacking Lacie now?


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

So happy to hear she is doing a lot better, I am sure the shaking will stop soon.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Very happy to hear that little cutie pie is doing better.


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

Thank goodness she is improving!
She sure is a tough little peanut!


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Glad she is doing so much better.


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

So glad she's improving!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Whew!! So glad she's getting better! No more rough and tumble play Suki!!! Act like a lady !!! LOL!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Bless little Suki's heart-- sure hope it is just a coping mechanism and not anything worse. How scary to have seen her knocked totally out!

I've had something similar but not as severe happen with Cozette. She jumped up trying to get to Pippa who was on my lap, and plopped right over on her head. Scared the dickens out of me. She looked a little stunned for a minute then just came up to me and cuddled for a while. I watched her like a hawk, but she perked right up. Keep us posted on how Suki is doing.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Glad that Suki is doing better. I hope that by tomorrow all the shakes are gone. :wub:


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

I talked to my son tonight, he's had a concussion and said afterwards he had ringing in his ears for several days - maybe dogs have the same thing and that's why she's shaking. Hope she's better tomorrow.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

So happy to hear about Suki's improvement .


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Just wondered how little suki is this morning?


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

I've been praying for little Suki, hope she's doing better today:wub:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks everyone for asking about little Suki. This morning we were back at the ER at 7 a.m because she threw up blood 3 times. I called ahead to let them know I was coming because I had to be at work for an 8:15 client, they assured me that I would be first in line. They said they could examine her and I would have to sign off on any test they thought needed~I would leave her there for the day. An hour went by and I'm still sitting there so I asked how much longer...they said another hour or so or come back tonight after 5. 
I left so upset to take Suki home. In the meantime I cxl my first 2 clients and still was running late for work and worried sick all day about her. I had my dog walker come to spend more time with my fluffs and she said Suki seemed great.
Anyway...just got home from my vet. It was the medicine the ER put her for the concussion that can cause blood in the vomit. Thank God it was just that! They gave her the most thorough examine and assured me she is fine and nothing else is going on.
So...it's a great day afterall


----------



## Lou's Mom (Apr 8, 2014)

Oh my gosh! What an ordeal! Poor suki and poor you! Glad she is ok. You need an adult beverage!


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Oh my gosh, how stressful! But I'm so glad she's okay and it was just the meds. I'm with Donna--an adult beverage might be in order, gf!


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

I know..right ladies? I was thinking Patron  
Honestly...I've never seen a dog vomit blood before~I ran out the door so fast this morning. At least I wasn't in my pajamas like Saturday morning otherwise I would have really look like the crazy dog woman...all good now


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

OMG! And they never warned you? Wow! Hope she is doing ok now.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh gosh. You would have had a right to look like a crazy dog lady!!!! Ugh. So scary. Glad she's been checked by your vet. So has the shaking stopped? Did they give you a reason?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh my!!! I would of been a nervous wreck too!!That is seriously scary!! I'm glad that she's doing fine now.


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Oh my goodness that must have been so scary. Hope she is doing better now.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

What a deal to go through! Bless your heart! I hope you enjoyed your Patron last night, I know I would have! I hope Suki is back to normal and life settles down!


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

So glad she is better!
:aktion033:


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

What an adventure. I am glad all things are better now.


----------



## justagirltv (Jun 3, 2014)

I haven't been on the boards in the last few days due to work but I'm praying for Ms. Suki and Bentley sends puppy kisses


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Snowbody said:


> Oh gosh. You would have had a right to look like a crazy dog lady!!!! Ugh. So scary. Glad she's been checked by your vet. So has the shaking stopped? Did they give you a reason?


Yes the shaking has just about stopped. They said it was her way of coping with the stress of the injury.
I learn something new every day with these fluffs:blush:


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

sherry said:


> What a deal to go through! Bless your heart! I hope you enjoyed your Patron last night, I know I would have! I hope Suki is back to normal and life settles down!


Ha! I wish I did have that Patron last night. I don't really drink but I may start now


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

maddysmom said:


> Yes the shaking has just about stopped. They said it was her way of coping with the stress of the injury.
> I learn something new every day with these fluffs:blush:


So have you stopped shaking from the stress? :w00t: :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: Glad things are going so well now.


----------

